

Black politicians to push Silicon Valley giants on 'appalling' lack of diversity - DiversityRules
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jul/30/silicon-valley-black-employees-diversity-google-apple

======
tzs
> GK Butterfield, chairman of the Congressional Black Caucus (CBC), will meet
> with executives at Apple and Google in Silicon Valley on Monday and Tuesday
> to tell them to “implement a diversity plan that will place more African
> Americans in the tech pipeline”

Aren't Apple and Google on the wrong end of the pipeline for this? We need
more blacks on the input side, which is something Congress is far better able
to address by taking steps to (1) bring elementary and high schools in poor
neighborhoods (which are disproportionately black) up to the standards of
better off neighborhood schools, and (2) make it easier for black students to
attend good colleges.

